# Gothic Nightmares Evil Abyss 2007



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey all. So many great haunts this year. We had a great Halloween. Perfect weather and over 300 people in 2 hours. I'm still tired.

We have our new image gallery posted at http://www.evilabyss.com/gallery.php

Let me know what you think.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Excellent job on the props and lighting, very nice photos.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

add yours to the great haunts list


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I love all the color. I think I am going to go flourescent next year. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Glow in the dark stuff worked out great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Another great lighting job.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! I was very pleased with lighting this year (props to skullandbone ). Next is getting my audio better. I had several frustrating audio glitches during the haunt. Last year it was the exact opposite. Go figure.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

The lighting really came out great. And don't sweat the glitches, they tend to only aggravate us and not our guests. Looked great.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome job! Love the witch's area, great color.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another great haunt. My fingers are getting tired from typing so many compliments. Nice job!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

awsome lighting, it makes some cool looking props look even better. great work


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent lighting. Really set the scene.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin great


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the feedback. It looks like the general level of haunts this year are really up a notch. I'm seeing so much great stuff posted. Makes me want to try even harder.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That looked great!!! I do hope Giggles got some giggling in...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I am becoming a huge fan ofthe day-glo colors I'm seeing on haunts. Great Job!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Actually edwood, my colors came about only because I have an over abundance of florescent black lights and I needed to put them to good use. Use what you have, you know? I didn't have the time or resources to come up with something else. So a nice happy accident.

Toktorill, giggles kept many kids from even coming up to get candy. My 3-year old niece even demanded that we take him away because he is not nice.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the lighting. Did you do a "dot room" effect with the Chamber of Orbs, using an actor dressed the same?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love the glowing cauldron!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your lighting really sets all your cool props off perfectly! Along with lots of nice (maybe not exactly nice) little touches really make you haunt great!!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Hauntmore said:


> Love the lighting. Did you do a "dot room" effect with the Chamber of Orbs, using an actor dressed the same?


Yes. My wife has wanted to do one for years, but I resisted because I thought it was too cliche. I was very wrong. It was our best scare room! Believe it or not only a few people had seen one before and knew what to expect. The rest screamed bloody murder.

I came up with the "Chamber of Orbs" theme to work with the backstory. When the timing was right I would say "Orbs, go free!" and that was the actor cue.

I actually do paranormal investigations, so tying the the orb thing with the dot room was natural.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very impressive and great pictures.


----------

